#    2012

## 112

!

  ,    :
"        2012 .    ,   .      :
    *           150 . ;
    *       ;
    * ,  ,    ;
    *  -."

  ?   ,  2012      ?

----------


## mvf

. IMHO    =>   -.

----------


## 112

> . IMHO    =>   -.


!

----------


## Kat.

31 ?

----------


## Kat.

-

----------


## Storn

> 31 ?


  ,  31    ....



> -


      ....

----------

!
,         ?
 ,  ,    ,      ,       .

----------


## Storn

> ,         ?

----------

,            ,      ,         .  ,   ,         ,      ,    .      ?
!

----------


## Storn

.....  .  " "

----------


## Kat.

> ....


    200 000 000-

----------


## Storn

.....
    ,

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Kat.

> .....
>     ,


  -    -  .  2012   -   -,    50  .           50     2011,     50   2012  (     ). ..      01.01.12  50 .         ?          ...     -

----------


## -

> ,  31    ....
> 
>       ....


     ? 

   -   ?

----------


## Andyko

2012    ,

----------


## -

(   50 ..  10 )   ,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nd2009

> !
> 
>   ,    :
> "        2012 .    ,   .      :
>     *           150 . ;
>     *       ;
>     * ,  ,    ;
>     *  -."



!      ?  .     , ..    /  /

----------


## mvf

21.04.11 N 03-11-11/99

----------


## -

*mvf* 



> ,  1  2013 .                       ,             150       ,       ,              150         (. 6  8 . 2 . 346.26  ).
> 
>    1   31  2012 .                           ,   50 .


,    2012     150 ,   ?
    10  ?

----------


## mvf

*-*,      #2  .

----------

> 21.04.11 N 03-11-11/99

----------


## _60

,   ,  ,     .
   ,     0,2.
   .  ,    ,         10000.
     ,       ,    ,     ?     .

----------


## .

,   2011        .



> ,     0,2.


 -        (   )

----------

,    -           ,  ,   ,   .           1,5

----------


## Vinomor

> ,   2011        .


      ,      2012,      1 ,     .

----------


## ewa

"     :
*           150 . ;",
      12 .., ..      ,   ?  -    ?

----------


## Storn

..... ...

----------


## ewa

, ..    ,      .         .    ,      ,  ,  ,   -           .

----------


## Storn

> .


 



>

----------

, , .   (  , . - 12 ).   .       .       (     ?)     ?             ?
        .    " " -

----------


## .

,    30  




> .    " "


 .    ,        :Smilie:

----------

... ,     . -  .   ?

----------


## .

,

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> ,    -           ,  ,   ,   .           1,5


   ?       ,  2   ,   .   .      ,   .  1,5  .

----------


## .

> ,  2   ,


 ""     ,         ?  :Wink: 
,  - ,      .    2   .     .    ,

----------

> ""     ,         ? 
> ,  - ,      .    2   .     .    ,


 ,   .    .   ,             .     , .          .  .    -     16       .  .     .         .  ?  ?       .   .     ?        .

----------


## .

> , .          .  .


  ,      ,   ?

----------

> ,      ,   ?


    ,  ,    .

----------


## .

:Wink:

----------

,        ???     .

----------


## .

,   ,    
 2012

----------


## -

? 
2           :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

, ?

----------


## .

*-*,       ? 
      ?     ?     ,  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

,      -     ((((
          ,  ,   
   ?   :Frown:

----------


## -

,    50   12  -    ,      ,  2012      ?

----------


## .

> ,

----------


## -

> 


  ,      ...

----------


## .

*-*,      ???    .   ,    ,      ???    ,           3 ?       ?
     2 ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## 89

, , , !           .   2012  -       ,      ?     ?  ((     ..        ? , !!

----------


## Andyko

> 


,    -

----------


## .

.    01  2013 .          .        .   -  .          .

----------


## .

> .    01  2013 .


 .

----------

,   2013     - .  ? (    ,    - )

----------


## .

> ?


 .

----------

> ,   2013     - .  ? (    ,    - )


 -..       .

----------


## .

> .       .


     .   ?

----------

,    0???

----------


## Storn

> ,    0???

----------


## .

> ,    0???


  ,   ,

----------

?

----------


## .

.      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

0 ????

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Irina-R

:
 1  2012      ,    ,  , :
  ;
  ;
**     ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     ;
 ,            150 . .     ;
   ,              150 . .      ;

   ,  .
..            , ?

----------


## .

*Irina-R*,    ?          .      ,      ,

----------


## Irina-R

*.*,   .
          1 ,  ?  1   = 1,4942.

----------


## .

1   
2

----------


## Irina-R

*.*,   .
. ,      1   1  ,  2  =1 (       )   :
6000  1   1,4942  1  15% = 1344,78
      1344,78, 4034,34  .
            .  2  (  ),    50 %   .
,       2017,17 ( 50 %   .) ?
         (       200 000 .)
      , .
 :EEK!: ,     ,   .
      ,..      ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,..      ?


;
  ;

----------


## -

,    - .     1 -  0,25 ,   -    ? 1  2?

----------


## Storn

2

----------


## -

,   . 1   1 -,            /,   1?

----------


## -

-,

----------


## NSol

, ,          ?    ,     ,    .

----------


## mvf

-   .       -  " + ".

----------

, !!!    ,     ,            ,  ,         .       +  +???

----------


## Andyko

> ,


      ?

----------

> ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ?


  ,   .

----------

!
, ,        1  2012 . -   .
   .

----------


## Storn

,       :Big Grin:

----------


## .

*Storn*,    -     ,     .           (    ).     -  ,

----------


## Storn

,       :Big Grin:

----------

, ,     , 14 ,   150 . .  .      2012 ?      ,        .     ,    ,   ))) -   )))

----------


## Andyko

?

----------



----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,               ,   ,   1-   5 050,00    4 030 .         50%

----------


## Viktoria11

**, 
  50%

----------


## Storn

> 1-   5 050,00


,  :Big Grin:

----------


## akvilon

.   + ( , .)  2007 .    2  2012 .      01.01.09  "             2                           ( 2)."          2.      15   31 ,   20  29,   22  31.  (15+20+22)/(31+29+31)*2    ?     2  ,       ?

----------


## .

, .     ,     .    ?

----------


## akvilon

,        .    ?

----------


## .



----------


## akvilon

.     2    0,62,   (15+20+22)/(31+29+31)*0,62=0,388 (         )

----------


## akvilon

(15/31+20/29+22/31)/3*0,62=0,389 -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,   2     ,      :Frown:

----------


## .

*akvilon*,  !   ,    ,   .  ,  ,   (, ,   ..)  ,      ..

----------


## .

.

----------


## !

,      ,  2 ,   .  6 %.  ,      .   ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,      ,  2 ,   .  6 %.  ,      .   ?


 ?           .

----------


## .

*  !*,          .

----------


## Marinadu

!   04  2012.     . , ,     . 346.29 .10          4  2012.?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Marinadu

> ,


   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Marinadu



----------

